# Zero Start this morning. Nothing special happened previously.



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

STRANGE!!!!!!

I woke up this morning and my car had zero started.

I went to enter my car and it wouldn't open or unlock. The screen came on and it was 3/4 pink. The rest of the screen was black. Then it turned off.

After trying to get in for 5 min I called Tesla Customer Support and indicated I was locked out. They asked for every login and password and VIN and everything and then told me they could not connect to my car. They went and got someone from advanced support who unlocked it. The last known message from the car to Tesla was something about VCfront camera malfunction - sentry mode turned off.

I was now able to enter the car from the remote unlock and after 2 min ( long time ) I saw the Tesla T on the screen. Customer Support remained on the phone and it came up with Tesla Headquarters showing on the map as HOME. Customer Support said that I was in some kind of exit factory mode. She then asked if the car would move... and thankfully the charge port allowed me to unplug and then i put it in reverse and backed out of the garage. No sensors were dinging or anything. Dead Silent. Unusual.

Everything had reset. Garage Doors - WIFI - the name of the car - all passwords - all profiles - everything. Everything except my access key cards. Strange. My phone app showed nothing except my VIN and Mileage. No graphics or anything.

I was told that if I was in range of my WIFI then pull back into the garage and re-establish WIFI. I was told that things like maps and FSD access and various options needed to be re-downloaded. Then wait about an hour before doing anything else. I sat in the car during the hour and it was dinging and re-booting over and over and over and then it finally stopped and on the screen it said "drive the car for camera recalibration". So I asked Tesla support and they said that they have no idea why my car would factory reset.

After a 30 min drive the steering wheel appeared in the upper screen which told me the cameras were re-calibrated it took me about 45 min for me to put all of my settings back ( 25 min for the garage doors alone) and I was back in business.

Lesson Learned - my access cards still worked after a factory reset. I don't have to call customer support for entry.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’m sorry that happened to you. I think someone posted a similar story in the past week. Might be a rare bug in the software.


----------



## Avid (Nov 26, 2018)

That is a strange ordeal. I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Agree - there have been one or two other reports just the last week of losing all settings. Sounds like they've got a bug and thank goodness it isn't too widespread it seems. Once again the perfect use for storing all of our settings in the cloud. Just log in with your key and they all download and adjust. I truly figure we'll get this some day, but just not quite there I guess.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

Which S/W version are you on?


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

ltphoto said:


> Which S/W version are you on?


I'm on 2021.4.12 ec1e7082b41c

91,645 miles


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Whatever USB device you're using for Sentry Mode and Dashcam, either reformat it or toss it out and replace it. The most serious MCU crashes I've seen were sourced to the USB storage device.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Whatever USB device you're using for Sentry Mode and Dashcam, either reformat it or toss it out and replace it. The most serious MCU crashes I've seen were sourced to the USB storage device.


I would expect a USB device to be the last possible opportunity to reboot the MCU.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. I think someone posted a similar story in the past week. Might be a rare bug in the software.


Yep - exact same thing except my phone key still worked:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/the-strangeness-post-st-patricks-day-gremlins.17798/
I'm still not getting ANY phone notifications from the car - charging started, charging ended, windows open, etc.

Happens more than once? NOT rare. Was on .4.11 when this happened. Just passed 7K miles (Sept 2018 AWD). Have since changed to .4.12.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> Just passed 7K miles (Sept 2018 AWD)


Are you missing a zero!?!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Are you missing a zero!?!


Nope. Just past seven thousand miles earlier this month. One tire rotation.

Too many cars, no place(s) to go.


----------

